# $11,000 In Michigan 2003 27rbs With Slide Like New



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

WE TRIED TO CHANGE THE PRICE ON THE HEADER ON HERE BUT IT WON"T DO IT< WE REDUCED THE PRICE<READ DOWN TO SEE>>>WE ARE SELLING FOR HALF WHAT WE PAID FOR IT, YES A 2003 BUT LIKE BRAND NEW AS NOT USED MUCH..IF YOU READ THIS AD YOU WILL SEE WE HAVE INCLUDED SOME EXTRAS, I.E. MAXX AIR VENTS,BUMPER DOLLYS,ENCLOSED ATTACHABLE ROOM,REECE DUAL CAM ANTISWAY HITCH,BRAKE CONTROLLER ETC.

This is a SMOKE FREE 2003 VERY LIGHTLY USED BY RETIRED OLDER COUPLE. EMAIL FOR MORE PICTURES. HAS OUTSIDE

SHOWER WITH HOT/COLD WATER NEVER USED! ALSO OUTSIDE DROP DOWN KITCHEN STOVE AREA NEVER USED! QUEEN

BED, LARGE SOMETIMES CALLED DOUBLE SLIDE OUT OF SOFA AND DINING AREA. BOTH SOFA AND DINING AREA MAKE

INTO BEDS.CAN SLEEP 6.HAS STOVE WITH OVEN,full fridge,BUILT IN MICROWAVE AND STEREO, REMOTE CONTROL

FORCED AIR FURNACE AND A/C, TONS AND TONS OF CLOSETS STORAGE, FULL BATHROOM ACROSS BACK WITH

TUB/SHOWER. LITEWAY AND NOT HEAVY,PULLS LIKE A DREAM! .

! CAMPER ORIGINALLY $20,000,SELLING it FOR WHAT WE OWE, $10,500! LARGE OUTSIDE STORAGE! 2 -30lb PROPANE
0 TANKS.2 MAxxAir vent covers,dolly wheels on rear bumper,some xtras.SO EASY AND SO FUN. OH, and also includes the

ANTISWAY hitch that pulls it like a dream! We are also including the brake controller for your tow vehicle! Like new works perfect, just took it off our truck when we sold it. You all know you can't beat an Outback for comfort and easy camping.

ALSO included a $300 extra add on room that attaches to awning, we had a wood frame we built to help it stand alone but no longer have that wood, this is a nice room with large screened windows. Really expands your living space! wE NEED TO SELL FOR SOME INCRESING HEALTH PROBLEMS AND BEING CHRYSLER RETIREES







, BUT WE'RE NOT DESPERATE YET SO WE WILL CONTINUE TO ASK THE PAYOFF ONLY .







[/b]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck with the sale


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks, in this economy we'll need it *


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Almost sold it twice this week but both times backed out last minute as they decided they wanted bunk beds..dang, guess we wish we had them eh? Still we love our sweet unit, thinking of adding a couple more pics..but dont have them loaded yet..so are bunks trally that important?Carl*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bunks depends on who is buying. There are lots of trailers out there with just a queen bed and they sell plenty of those. Now a younger couple with kids wants something that has all the beds already in place and not have to take the couch or table apart. I only have two kids still at home and one of those just does not camp as much with us (working during the summer) but we still just purchased a trailer with 4 bunks and a queen bed.

Good luck with the sale but the price may also be high for the age of trailer and also when you add in the current cost of fuel and the economy in general.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I know our price is still up there a bit..trying to sell for what we owe and as that amount goes down so will the price change
If we get ahead a little in other area and can afford the loss then we'll just have to really cut the price.

Hey your truck was almost a twin to the one we just sold..one buyer last week was all excited to buy, but wanted the truck/trailer pkg deal..wouldn't you know it and we just sold the truck

Hey it's the way it goes..still our Outback baby is under cover and can stay here for as long s it takes.

We can always rent a truck and still go camping in order to get to a rally or two LOL

Thanks for replying., Carl


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*We want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and hope you are all happy and safe on the road if venturing South or West









We are headed to Florida Jan 1st until May1st..not in the Outback, we bought a small Parkmodel to now spend our Winters there. Too ill and old now to haul..

Hence we are bumping this topic up We DO have a LOT more pictures for anyone interested and will have our laptop with us in FLorida. Outback is of course Winterized right now but will be available next Spring to some lucky new owner

As it says in ad we're asking the payoff, so if that lowers so will the price..

Most sincerely,
Carl and Maxine*
*PS Here are our new traveling companions, both rescued from a puppymill They are wonderful boys.Meet Tanner and Tonka.*


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi and good luck with the sale of your TT.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi beautifulnorth,

I hope that you find a buyer soon...I don't see how anyone could pass it up at such a fair price.

Congratulations on your new "kids!" They are adorable and very lucky to have found such a nice home


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Had this been a model with a garage I would be driving out to Michigan to pick it up on the spot!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with the sale!!!


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

forceten said:


> Had this been a model with a garage I would be driving out to Michigan to pick it up on the spot!!


*Not sure I understand what you meant, but just in case, wanted to say it is and always has been undercover, in it's own camperport, The one picture on here on the camperpad was when it was being built and didn't have the top on it yet so no weather has gotten to it.

But if not what you meant, I apologize for too much info
Carl*


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Forgot to add, we are leaving Jan 1st for Florida and will return on or about May 1st..hopefully by then we can get to the camperport to get it outLOL

We have really had our share of snow this Winter all ready!How about you?*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

beautifulnorth said:


> Had this been a model with a garage I would be driving out to Michigan to pick it up on the spot!!


*Not sure I understand what you meant, but just in case, wanted to say it is and always has been undercover, in it's own camperport, The one picture on here on the camperpad was when it was being built and didn't have the top on it yet so no weather has gotten to it.

But if not what you meant, I apologize for too much info
Carl*
[/quote]

I think forceten meant a toy hauler - "kargaroo"


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Honey we're home We spent the Winter as stated at Horseshoe Cove in Bradenton Florida..a great place to go..lots of amenities and friendly village atmosphere!

Now owned by Carefree resorts..we didn't bring our Outback, we bought a park model there so no need.

Therefore...our Outback is still for sale..I have to get the payoff to see but think we will sell still for the payoff which I think is about $11,500! We will check and update this...email for several more pictures.Want to know more about Horseshoe Cove? Just email me..

We had one Outback come in to stay but didnt get to them before they left

The Cove is just about one mile off exit 217 off I-75..
Glad to be back at our wonderful lake!
Carl*


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Well after resting my poor stoke damaged brain I got some help in an email as to how to update my listing..

So now we're good to go








We will keep it posted for a while longer, and wish you all a good summer.*


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*







Just FYI the avatar picture is our little place we bought in FLorida, permanent park model..so now it's official, no more camping unless it's with friends. We sure will miss heading out in our Outback!
Hopefully it will have a new family soon with someone else enjoying and making their own memories camping in it








Carl*


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I meant the toy hauler version with a garage. Sorry didn't see you reply to me way back when.

I still went out to michigan from NJ to lakeshore to pick up a roo 5th wheel.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*OK so we've had one couple came and LOVED the Outback so much they asked if we'd sell the camper port with it! Kept remarking how it is perfect like a brand new one..left saying they'd call us next day with arrangements and then when they called told us they'd bought another one the same day a little downstate! Said the bathroom was too small, (ours goes all way across the back, but he wanted a bigger tub)
That's the way it goes eh? They also liked all the extras we offered with it at no cost!
Then another couple was all up for coming to see it, full of questions, wanted more pictures, made arrangement with us to come see it certain day and time by phone..seemed very nice then...
she replied by email the next day somewhat curtly, "we decided it's a lot older than we want, AND IF we come see it as planned we will be offering you a substantial lower offer than what you're asking! Please reply to us and let us know if your wasting our time" 
SO I'm asking here should we just give up for now and wait till we can lower the price a lot? We're asking our payoff so not making a dime on it. But I think maybe we should just forget it for now, sad as it will just sit because we're not healthy enough to hal , set up/down etc now AND we sold the truck.

Also has anyone ever sold through a broker? Is that a feasible idea? Sorry if we sound like whiny babies, don't mean to..anyone with any idea will be greatly appreciated. Carl*



forceten said:


> Yeah I meant the toy hauler version with a garage. Sorry didn't see you reply to me way back when.
> 
> I still went out to Michigan from NJ to lake-shore to pick up a roo 5th wheel.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

> Please reply to us and let us know if your wasting our time












Well, that sounds pretty rude to me. They initiated the contact and you accomodated their requests--and YOU are wasting THEIR time? Geez! I'd consider carefully whether you want to do business with people like that--the transaction isn't going to feel good and you never know what they'll try to pull. At least they are honest enough to tell you that they're going to be dickering with you on the price--but she could have been more polite about it, and to do that without even seeing it first? Hm... Well, it's your decision but it just hit me wrong, I guess. I can be pretty crabby before my second cup of coffee.







Maybe they really are very interested but are just fishing to see if this is your rock bottom price.

Good luck selling your Outback. It sounds lovely.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for your kindness! No they won't be dealing with us, just thought I'd warn of the types of people advertizing can dredge up LOL
We know we need to lower the price, that's a given, but need to ge the payoff so we'll see what happens, still getting inquiries from Craigslist on and off so perhaps yet this year....
you all have a great, fun pleasant camping year!
Carl


Cj45 said:


> > Please reply to us and let us know if your wasting our time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

[Haven't been on here much, but want to say hope everyone is having a fantastic camping summer!

It's very nice here on the lake so far..have seen a few Outbacks coming through here n the Straits of Mackinaw but on the road so couldn't chat with them.

Sorry bout so many pictures on this post , tried to delete all but three but can't seem to get it to delete









Take care, Carl


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*WOW is this the longest post on Outbackers or what? LOL Well at least you let us keep it going. Appreciate that, just had another inquiry but we're in Miichigan and htey are out west so after many emails, pics etc the people just disappeared..that's ok.

Just want to say yes we still have it..we are heading to Florida again in a month..we'll have the computer so can still monitor this post..best of al the Holidays to you all and happy camping! We'll be watching for Outbacks on the trip down so wave at a red Chrysler Town and Country from michigan headed South.

Sincerely, carl*


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

We changed the price, reduced down to $10,500 , please read ad to see detailed info.It won't let us change the header. Thanks, Carl


----------



## RyanJL (Jan 5, 2010)

beautifulnorth said:


> We changed the price, reduced down to $10,500 , please read ad to see detailed info.It won't let us change the header. Thanks, Carl


Just thought I'd offer up that you may want to check the Blue Book price - as most buyers are likely to do the same. And with the current economy you are very likely to see below Blue Book or low end of the blue book range as a price that sells. For the 2003 27RBS that is just $7720 to $9300. NADA Blue Book for 2003 27RBS

I'd have been in the market, but just purchased a 26RB model instead at just under blue book.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

dfortin819 said:


> We changed the price, reduced down to $10,500 , please read ad to see detailed info.It won't let us change the header. Thanks, Carl


Just thought I'd offer up that you may want to check the Blue Book price - as most buyers are likely to do the same. And with the current economy you are very likely to see below Blue Book or low end of the blue book range as a price that sells. For the 2003 27RBS that is just $7720 to $9300. NADA Blue Book for 2003 27RBS

I'd have been in the market, but just purchased a 26RB model instead at just under blue book.
[/quote]
[/quote]

Actually, the NADA guide comes in a little on the high side for fair market value for RV's and should really only be used as a guideline. I, too, think the asking price is on the high side. The reality is, trailers depreciate rapidly, and the current economy has to be considered.


----------



## RyanJL (Jan 5, 2010)

dfortin819 said:


> We changed the price, reduced down to $10,500 , please read ad to see detailed info.It won't let us change the header. Thanks, Carl


Just thought I'd offer up that you may want to check the Blue Book price - as most buyers are likely to do the same. And with the current economy you are very likely to see below Blue Book or low end of the blue book range as a price that sells. For the 2003 27RBS that is just $7720 to $9300. NADA Blue Book for 2003 27RBS

I'd have been in the market, but just purchased a 26RB model instead at just under blue book.
[/quote]
[/quote]

Not trying to ruin a potential sale for you, honestly. Rather, when I was looking to buy over the past couple of months I found that most private sales were asking more than dealer sales on the same set-ups. Many truly needed the cash and were looking to get out from under their payoffs not realizing that their firm asking price was over the likely value.

And yes, I do know how to read the blue book. Clearly states "THE FOLLOWING BOOK VALUES REFLECT A FULLY EQUIPPED UNIT. DO NOT ADD FOR OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT. FOR FURTHER PRICING INFORMATION, REFER TO KEYSTONE RV" and when you reference Keystone it clearly states "PRICES INCLUDE AIR CONDITIONER, AWNING, STABILIZER JACKS, MICROWAVE, AM/FM CASSETTE STEREO AND WATER HEATER W/DSI...".

As ftwildernessguy points out, nada is a guideline and usually a little bit high. And with the economy where it is, there is somewhat a saturation at this point as folks are unloading toys in an attempt to pay bills. I'll own up to say I'm an opportunist and saw this as a good time to make a big upgrade from a 1998 Jayco pop-up and will hold on to that one until Spring when there is likely more demand.

Just thought I'd try to give some information that I thought might be of help. Setting the right price makes a sale much more likely. Frankly I'd have likely been interested in this one had I not just purchased the 26RB, but probably wouldn't have inquired if I had seen it on craigslist or rvtrader given the asking price and perceiving it as over fair market value.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

One thought i had was that rv's tend not to sell at high prices during the winter months. Thats why we bought one in dec. and our newest one in jan. If u are trying to get top dollar spring might be ur best bet. Good luck.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

mike said:


> One thought i had was that rv's tend not to sell at high prices during the winter months. Thats why we bought one in dec. and our newest one in jan. If u are trying to get top dollar spring might be ur best bet. Good luck.


Thanks so much for your kind advice.We are currently in Florida for the Winter so will again persue the sale next Spring


----------

